# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Предлагаю работу >  Предлагаю грамотного оператора в Германии

## Torpedon

Услуги оператора. Монтаж (связь по инету).
Грамотный специалист.
Владеет видеосъёмкой, монтажом, видеодизайном на профессиональном уровне.
Аппаратура в наличии.
Все подробности в личку. :smile:

----------

